
Social Media Is Killing Discourse Because It’s Too Much Like TV - aoro
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/602981/social-media-is-killing-discourse-because-its-too-much-like-tv/?utm_campaign=internal&utm_medium=homepage&utm_source=cover-story&set=602983
======
jseliger
This is powerfully congruent with "Donald Trump, the First President of Our
Post-Literate Age"
([https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2016-11-29/donald-
tr...](https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2016-11-29/donald-trump-the-
first-president-of-our-post-literate-age)). One senses that "Twilight of the
Books" ([http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2007/12/24/twilight-of-
the...](http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2007/12/24/twilight-of-the-books))
is coming to pass, or already has.

